# Chromium-bin senza sse2?

## pingoo

E' un po che cerco in giro ma non ho trovato come installare chromium-bin, qualche dritta? 

Come mi pare di ricordare da un antico post felipesco, quello del supporto a sse2 era un vincolo necessario solo nelle prime fasi dello sviluppo; in effetti, nella partizione dedicata ad ubuntu* (per prove saltuarie  :Wink:  ho installato chromium e pare lavorare* regolarmente.

Non so se la cosa funzionerebbe compilando chromium, per curiosità, c'è qualcuno senza sse2 che ha portato ha termine l'impresa? Non penso comunque che lo farei vista la mole spaventosa dei sorgenti...

Insomma, c'ho qualche possibilità?

*2 parolacce nella stessa frase, se non mi bannano ora ...  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pierino_89

Hai già provato ad emergere chromium-bin? Io lo uso già da un po'... Ma è anche vero che io ho le istruzioni fino alle sse4.1

----------

## pingoo

 *pierino_89 wrote:*   

> Hai già provato ad emergere chromium-bin? Io lo uso già da un po'... Ma è anche vero che io ho le istruzioni fino alle sse4.1

 

Ovviamente c'avevo provato a suo tempo, veniva installato ma neanche si apriva. Ora hanno messo direttamente il controllo e l'avviso nell'ebuild:

```
pkg_setup() {

        # Built with SSE2 enabled, so will fail on older processors

        if [[ ${ROOT} == "/" ]] && ! grep -q sse2 /proc/cpuinfo; then

                die "This binary requires SSE2 support, it will not work on older processors"

        fi

}

```

Ho cercato ma non mi pare si possa utilizzare il .deb di ubuntu in qualche modo, vero?

----------

## pierino_89

Beh, è un archivio normalissimo... Lo estrai e copi i file al loro posto. Però perdi il tracciamento dell'installazione.

----------

## ago

personalmente l'ho compilato e funziona a meraviglia.....anche se l'ho disinstallato dopo un giorno  :Very Happy: 

----------

## pingoo

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> personalmente l'ho compilato e funziona a meraviglia.....anche se l'ho disinstallato dopo un giorno 

 

M'hai fatto coraggio ed alla fine l'ho compilato (chromium)  :Very Happy:  Solo un po' di apprensione per lo spazio visto che ho fatto la "furbata" di mettere /var in una partizione di 2GB ma è andata meglio del previsto.

In attesa del -bin vediamo come si comporta  :Smile: 

----------

## ago

non lo preferisco in quanto su firefox ho gli addon..e in più per come è strutturato chromium consuma un sacco di ram in più...prova ad aprire una trentina di tab su ff e su chrome..e vedi la differenza!  :Smile: 

----------

## pierino_89

Però ha una gestione decisamente migliore dei processi. Se si pianta una scheda non muore tutto. Firefox mi è collassato sotto il suo stesso peso. Non posso più usarlo...

----------

## pingoo

 *ago88 wrote:*   

> non lo preferisco in quanto su firefox ho gli addon..e in più per come è strutturato chromium consuma un sacco di ram in più...prova ad aprire una trentina di tab su ff e su chrome..e vedi la differenza! 

 

Beh se parli delle estensioni, pure chromium c'ha le sue, forse non le tue  :Smile:  Non vivrei senza flash-block  :Wink:  Però mi pareva fosse più leggero e scattante invece dai primi riscontri non mi pare molto differente da firefox (e allora forse meglio firefox)

----------

## ago

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Però mi pareva fosse più leggero e scattante invece dai primi riscontri non mi pare molto differente da firefox (e allora forse meglio firefox)

 

 :Wink: 

----------

